# Mice in attic, and possibly another preditor?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

theblet said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum and am looking for some advice. I have a brick home on a slab with a large attic. There seem to be mice in the walls and attic. I saw evidence of this, as i witnessed a mouse enter a weep hole in the bricks. Also, there are mouse droppings in the attic.
> 
> ...


To tell what other un-wanted pest may be there besides mice a camera may be necessary.

Mice can be cannibalistic by nature. 

To avoid having to locate where the traps went consider fastening the traps to a 1x2 with a couple of brads and tether the 1x2. 

I despise sticky traps so possibly someone else will counsel on those.


----------



## theblet (Apr 22, 2015)

Ah so mice eat other mice? weird! dont have a camera for that, but great idea anchoring down the traps. Gonna have to try that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## alwaysstormy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi I once had a very bad I brave mice 50 or more would come early from our brick h'm attic and play like they were our pets u see the carport with us sitting there best thing ever even after hiring a exterminator we we went to the local hardware store bought Tom cat poison the small green blocks we place them everywhere in attic any area like closet caulked up place inside outside threw in our pastures with in a week no mice not a one. A few months later we got three cats for outside perfect two years now I have seen 6/8 mice only bc my cats bring them to me dead. Perfect... Plz note if u have animal's plz becarful where u put them bc poison to all animal's plz becareful gooduck..


----------

